# Ex Partner Stood Shocked In Front Of Me



## Help Me Choose (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi.Everyone. Anyone who has seen my post yesterday regarding my STBXP will find this a laugh.
I know she is going to leave me in a day or so because i over heard her telling her friend that she was telling me this weekend she was leaving me ( been living together still despite her cooling things in November). She still has not told me yet so probably will tomorrow.
Anyway. She made a nice tea tonight for us and moaned all way through while we were eating it.
So after the tea she put the kettle on to make a cup of tea so i said could i have a cup as well.She said maybe i could make her one for a change as she cooked tea Shes forgeting that i make the tea and coffee 60% of the time.
So, i go into my office in the next room and for the last few weeks she has made me a cup and i have had to fetch it from the kitchen as she has simply gone to her bedroom.
Anyway, she brings it in to me and with a face like furious thunder says why should she make and bring me a cup of tea. As i know she is now 100% going to leave me i just thought to heck with her and instead of saying thank you I said "because i asked you to". 
She looked at me as if i had gone mad and could not say anything, she was speechless with a puzzled furious look on her face.
As she was walking out of my office i said shut the door behind you and the vampire paused and opened it fully, went through and left it wide open behind her, so i had to shut it myself.
Even though she has split us up i laughed my head off...


----------

